# lumber storage



## Dean Miller (Jan 29, 2009)

As I accumulate dried lumber I am running into storage space problems. Considering stickering and restacking it outdoors until I need it. Cover it of coarce. Wondering how that has worked out for others and if its a bad idea. Dean


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

If it is dry I would just dead stack it, it'll take up less room. Covered well is no different than my lumber stored in an unheated pole barn. I sticker it until it's dry then just flat stack it. This is purely speculation on my part but I think stickered it may be more able to regain/lose moisture and be shrinking and swelling some, and it may invite bugs to build nests (bees/wasps) in between the stacks. The main thing is since you are out of room now...I bet stickering it you will soon find yourself out of room again. Dead stacks takes up 1/2 the room.


----------

